
Show HN: Browser-Based Augmented Reality Sudoku Solver - iamflimflam1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOC-ad0BsY0&feature=youtu.be
======
iamflimflam1
I built an app that did this a long time ago, recently I realised that the
browser eco-system had advanced to the point where I could recreate what I did
in JavaScript.

I ended up using TensorFlow.js for the OCR and was pretty blown away by how
well it worked.

